# Game 52: Bobcats vs. Bulls (2/14/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (18-33) vs. Chicago Bulls (29-24)

7 p.m., Bobcats Arena
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
The Bobcats might get back Derek Anderson, who has been out with a sprained ankle.

*BULLS UPDATE:* 
By all logic, the Bulls should be jet-lagged, after a long West Coast trip. They came home to play Toronto before heading here to play out the pre-All-Star break slate.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec

Bulls




































Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Brown/Wallace

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Luol Deng vs. Gerald Wallace. 















Deng, three years removed from Duke, is having a borderline All-Star season. Like Wallace, he's long for his position, so he scores effectively all over the court.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

23-20 Bulls with 2:38 left in the first quarter

Hermann's playing early again


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, They just said Bernie want's to find more minutes for Fabio because of his defense. That's taking it too far there Bernie. He's not horrible but he's not good either

29-24 Bulls at the end of the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looked like that should have been goaltending on the McInnis layup

33-31 Bulls with 9 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor's active early he's already got 9/9 with 8 min left.

33-33


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Okafor with 2 straight blocks on Sweetney


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our defense looks lost right now, Bulls just aren't hitting open shots


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

How the hell is that a foul but the missed layup by Gerald where you could hear a slap on the TV isn't

41-40 Bulls with 3 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Gerald with the fall back three pointer at the buzzer. He flopped on it too

49-45 Bobcats at the half

Okafor with 11/12/3


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeahhhh Voskuhl gets up an blocks Gordons shot haha

58-52 Bobcats 5:20 left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

15-4 run by the 'Cats forces a Bulls TO

69-56 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Were gettin killed by the extra pass 

Wallace hitting shots tonight! 23 points for him on 8/14

75-65 Bobcats at the start of the 4th


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our offense just comes to a hault when Feltons not in the game

2 incredible blocks by Okafor and Wallace!

Nice shot by Fabio with Tyrus Thomas in his face

77-67 Bobcats with 9 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

There goes the stupid one handed thing by Fabio and he throws it away

77-68 Bobcats 8 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't understand Morrison at all...misses wide open shots but makes them when a persons right in his face

Okafor just got his 21st rebound

89-78 Bobcats 3:49 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another good shot by Morrison 8 points for him now

6 blocks for Okafor!!!!!!!

91-78 3:22 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bulls can't do anything to stop Gerald right now 

30 points for him

94-80 Bobcats 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Time to see some Hollins! Starters coming out of the game now

100-82 with 50 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Game over Bobcats win 100-85

Okafor with 15/21/6
Gerald with 32/7


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I only watched parts of this one because the NC State game sucked.It looked like we were playing pretty good.Carroll was knocking down shots while I was watching and we were playing good defense

This team is really confusing.Some nights they look like a good team and other games they are just horrible.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man Charlotte are gonna be so so good in the future...they got felton running the team, morrison and carrol shooting, wallace is an excellent defender and can also drive the ball very well, okafor is just a beast! you guys are 1 good center away from being a playoff team! also very nice win before all star break


----------

